# Bears



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Just thought I would post up the pic from my brothers bear from last year. This bear was taken with a Bow over bait. Just looking back at his hunt has me pumped for this years hunts. I have a fall tag and my youngest brother hold a spring tag.

Good luck to those that are hunting.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Good looking bear! What unit?


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Super nice bear, that is a PIG!


----------

